# Urgent: Horrible mismolt



## GayJerk (Mar 16, 2017)

My giant African stick mantis just mismolted really bad, her raptors are stuck in her exoskeleton and both her abdomen and neck are bent horribly... Should I just put her in the freezer? I don't want her to be in pain but I don't think she's going to Live very long. It appears that she attempted to molt but fell, then couldn't get back up..


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 16, 2017)

Do you have a pic? My Hierodula had a miss molt too where where raptors got stuck and she was hunched. I managed to get her loose with scissors I thought she was a goner for sure. But she survived to molt again. If it can eat and hang there's a chance.


----------



## GayJerk (Mar 16, 2017)

crabbypatty said:


> Do you have a pic? My Hierodula had a miss molt too where where raptors got stuck and she was hunched. I managed to get her loose with scissors I thought she was a goner for sure. But she survived to molt again. If it can eat and hang there's a chance.


It's really bad.. both it's raptors were stuck, and it's abdomen was twisted and it's back was also bent pretty bad, I tried to give it some honey but it barely reacted. it was only a molt away from an adult after that one. I decided to freeze it, there wasn't anything I could do.


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 16, 2017)

Awww, I'm sorry, sometimes that's the best we can do for them


----------



## azblue (Mar 16, 2017)

With a really bad mismolt like that I think you did the right thing with the freezer. It's better than letting it suffer. I always hate having to put my beetles in the freezer when they start to go from old age, but I figure it's kinder to them that way.


----------



## Serle (Mar 16, 2017)

Patience my friend , some times the worst situation corrects itself ..... S


----------



## GayJerk (Mar 16, 2017)

crabbypatty said:


> Awww, I'm sorry, sometimes that's the best we can do for them





azblue said:


> With a really bad mismolt like that I think you did the right thing with the freezer. It's better than letting it suffer. I always hate having to put my beetles in the freezer when they start to go from old age, but I figure it's kinder to them that way.


I would've fixed it if I could but with only one molt left, both rapters damaged, back damage and abdomen damage it would be selfish to let it suffer just to "feel good" about the situation... Thank you two for your kind words.


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 17, 2017)

GayJerk said:


> It's really bad.. both it's raptors were stuck, and it's abdomen was twisted and it's back was also bent pretty bad, I tried to give it some honey but it barely reacted. it was only a molt away from an adult after that one. I decided to freeze it, there wasn't anything I could do.


I am sorry for your loss. I have a collection of Giant african sticks, and when they mismolt, it is the worst, because of how long and thin their abdomens are, they get themselves tangled like they are tied in a knot, I hate seeing it, you just know they are in immense pain when you see them like that, so you definitely did the right thing.  I have lost a few during thier last few molts, and it is traumatizing every time. I can definitely relate, so I am really sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## GayJerk (Mar 17, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> I am sorry for your loss. I have a collection of Giant african sticks, and when they mismolt, it is the worst, because of how long and thin their abdomens are, they get themselves tangled like they are tied in a knot, I hate seeing it, you just know they are in immense pain when you see them like that, so you definitely did the right thing.  I have lost a few during thier last few molts, and it is traumatizing every time. I can definitely relate, so I am really sorry you had to go through that.


 I still have one left, I hope it doesn't get lonely. If I could've saved it I would have but everything was tangled up and I think trying to save it would've been selfish, I could tell it was in pain, poor thing.


----------



## cwebster (Mar 17, 2017)

Am sorry for your loss.


----------



## GayJerk (Mar 19, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Am sorry for your loss.


It is okay friend, unfortunately that is how life works.


----------



## Kermit (Mar 21, 2017)

Just a chance question... Do you recall misting your mantis within a few days off is molt?

I figured out the hard way that this will often lead to Mis-molts where they get stuck in their skin and then they fall and get disfigured!


----------

